# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Пропускная способность мужского достоинства

## konstantin99

1. Одна человеческая клетка содержит 75Мб генетической информации.
2.  Один сперматозоид содержит 37.5Мб.
3. В одном миллилитре содержится  около 100 млн сперматозоидов.
4. В среднем, эякуляция длится 5 секунд  и составляет 2.25 мл спермы.
5. Таким образом, пропускная  способность мужского члена будет равна (37.5Мб x 100M x 2.25)/5 = (37  500 000 байт/сперматозоид x 100 000 000 сперматозоид/мл x 2.25 мл) / 5  секунд = 1 687 500 000 000 000 байт/секунду = 1,6875 Терабайт/с
Получается,  что женская яйцеклетка выдерживает эту DDoS-атаку на полтора терабайта в  секунду, пропуская только один выбранный пакет данных и является самым  офигенным в мире хардварным фаерволом... Но тот один пакет, который она  пропускает, кладёт систему на 9 месяцев.
:rolleyes:

----------

Kapi2 (09.03.2012)

----------


## Logitech

Это пять!!!

----------

